# Wii #1558 - Dead Space Extraction (Europe)



## Chanser (Sep 22, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2966^^


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

*Aborts posting the same release*

Getting a lot of good reviews, could do with a new on rails shooter.

	    Video Games | Dead Space: Extraction | E3 09: Visceral TrailerXBox 360 | Playstation 3 | Nintendo Wii


----------



## D_Or (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, this is up more than a week before the schedueled release date? Quite impressive. Looks interesting, too.


----------



## qlum (Sep 22, 2009)

can´t find it but I´ll keep trying
edit found it


----------



## teonintyfive (Sep 22, 2009)

So I've heard about this once or twice but never really checked out. How is it compared to the original Dead Space?


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh my God. Yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Been waiting for this one for a while now. Looks fantastic.

Although I might hold off for an American release. Anyone know when the USA version is coming out?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> So I've heard about this once or twice but never really checked out. How is it compared to the original Dead Space?
> Well the atmosphere is said to be the same and the story is said to be of the same quality but the first game was a 3rd person action adventure title where this one is on rails.
> 
> QUOTE(Brian117 @ Sep 22 2009, 05:49 PM) Although I might hold off for an American release. Anyone know when the USA version is coming out?


Next Tuesday.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 22, 2009)

It's so nice to have European releases first.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 22, 2009)

lol its out, Im trying it out^^


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this one. I don't think it will be anything special, but onrail shooters are always entertaining. I'll probably not be playing this anymore when RE: DarkSide Chronicles is released (end of november I think) which I'll probably buy as well.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea it was coming out already! Sweet, I just bought my second Nyko Perfect Shot specifically for this and the other RE coming out... any more on-rails shooters to be released? I have House of the Dead: Overkill. Any others?


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 22, 2009)

guess I'll have to patch it to NTSC to try it, been waiting for this game!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome, been playing Dead Space this last week so i'm ready for this


----------



## Blue-K (Sep 22, 2009)

Mhm...PAL, right? Hopefully it's Multi-5...don't like the English Voices...(and yes, I know it says English...still, I'm hoping...). And damm, this makes me blowing off the Dust of my Wii...just finished Dead Space, now it's time for the prequel...great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

EDIT: WTF? This is an early version? Are you shure? You can already buy it in Switzerland since yesterday (and uncut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). See here.
EDIT 2: Only English-Voices...damm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Guess I have to life with that...


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks my little pear cobbler.


----------



## ganons (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone know the scrub size?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

Its a little over 4 gig scrubbed.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

isostar said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well educated people know that is the shipping date, games usually hit stores the day after.


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 22, 2009)

One of the best weeks. Looks like the drought is over.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 22, 2009)

EDIT.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 22, 2009)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> NTSC PPL! Please report back if it's working, I just can't freaking wait to play this game, it's my GOTY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on this comment I know where you get your games. If you bothered to check the comments of the website where you get your games you would've noticed someone already answered your question before you even asked it.


----------



## florian (Sep 22, 2009)

ha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 work on wii pal in 4.1e with wiikey 1.9s just bricblocked in case or


----------



## nIxx (Sep 22, 2009)

In my opinion the best Rail Shooter so far (i played the first 3 chapters) with a very good Story (reminds me a bit of Event Horizon). 
and whats really nice is that they put animated Comics as Bonus in the game.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

Too bad its a shitty on rails shooter...
If it was an FPS it would be better.


----------



## quepaso (Sep 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Too bad its a shitty on rails shooter...
> If it was an FPS it would be better.



Wrong system.


----------



## nIxx (Sep 23, 2009)

Well that it´s a rail shooter doesn´t make it "shitty" it just depends on how the gameplay and so on fits together and what you like to play. This game just makes it right in my opinion. Of course a FPS would/could be nice.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

No Seriously, they screwed up with the on rail thing. I hate those type of games but i got to admit Time Crisis was an exception.


----------



## nIxx (Sep 23, 2009)

Well this game is much better as Time Crisis i mean they put a whole Story in the game, much different weapons and so on in it anyway if you don´t even like this kind of games this is propably nothing or a "shitty" game for you.


----------



## neema (Sep 23, 2009)

To NTSC wii users:  I can report that this game works in NeoGamma Loader R7 when you force ntsc 480p.  I have system menu 4.1

Played the first level, looks very promising!

Enjoy!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 23, 2009)

playing the first level right now. graphics are really good for a wii game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



animations are nice, voice acting and sound effects are good and WOW this game is violent lol


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, graphics are good for a Wii game. I love Lightgun-Shooters but i don't like the fact that the screen is "shaking" that much (like in HotD Overkill). I've only played the first two missions so far but it seems that there isn't much action like in "normal" Lightgun-games, this is more of an first person adventure game and there are several minutes of just talking and bla-bla-bla.

Game is pretty good though, i like this more than the first  Dead Space game (the 3rd-person one)


btw - it's not just *ENGLISH*, it's *Multi-5* (those lazy Wiierd suckers again, not checking for languages)








			
				D_Or said:
			
		

> Wow, this is up more than a week before the schedueled release date? Quite impressive. Looks interesting, too.


it's not a week, it's just 3 days (game will be out on friday in europe)


----------



## Stitch (Sep 23, 2009)

if the headshaking is bothering you too much then you should look in the options. there's a head shake slider


----------



## D_Or (Sep 23, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> D_Or said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then German Amazon got it mixed up. There are two different release dates mentioned there, October 2nd and 29th as well, so I guessed it will be released someday in October^^


----------



## SunRisesInTheEas (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow this game is awesome! It's more like an interactive movie à la Laserdisc back in the days but the graphics are top (wii) notch.
Sadly, excessive use of the A button makes playing it with a NYCO Perfect Shot nearly impossible. Runs fine on cIOS rev14 and USB Loader GX with #002 Error handling turned on.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 23, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Its a little over 4 gig scrubbed.



Fuck! That way I'll probably never get it :'(.
I would love to have it though, loved (and still loving) the original Dead Space on the PC.

I'll probably get to play it in 2 months or so....


----------



## fuzzyponken (Sep 23, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you just buy it? If you're that anxious to play I mean...


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 23, 2009)

SunRisesInTheEast said:
			
		

> Wow this game is awesome! It's more like an interactive movie à la Laserdisc back in the days but the graphics are top (wii) notch.
> Sadly, excessive use of the A button makes playing it with a NYCO Perfect Shot nearly impossible. Runs fine on cIOS rev14 and USB Loader GX with #002 Error handling turned on.



How are they using the A button excessively? And isn't there a way to switch the button to another (if there's a head shaking slider surely there's a "switch this button to this button" controller option, right?)


----------



## Stitch (Sep 23, 2009)

You can change the button layout from wiimote + nunchuck to wii zapper. this way it will use B and Z most of  the time, never had to use A.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet! Can't wait to give this game a try. It sounds like it's worth buying, the effort they put into it being a good product. Thanks Stitch!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

Game is excellent, really good.  Different to other on rail games, felt more immersive.  The story is the main emphasis here, some games in the genre just seemed to have a story tacked on at the end.

I got the impression that it was originally a 3rd person game but they changed it to on rails mid way through development not fussed either way, a fun game is a fun game regardless of whether you control the player or not.

EA are really doing well with these exclusive Wii titles, unlike Activision and their slurry of shovelware that DDI would have released.


----------



## nIxx (Sep 23, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I got the impression that it was originally a 3rd person game but they changed it to on rails mid way through development not fussed either way, a fun game is a fun game regardless of whether you control the player or not.



I had the exact same feeling especially since the engine seems to run very good and the graphics are pretty nice (for a Wii of course).
I guess we will see more with the same engine.


----------



## Skizzo (Sep 23, 2009)

fuzzyponken said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, aren't poor people allowed to be anxious too?


----------



## bodean (Sep 23, 2009)

So does this work with USB Loader on NTSC system, seeing this is pal?


----------



## sord_id (Sep 23, 2009)

it works like a charm on NTSC system with conf usb loader and rev14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is the best on-rails shooter on wii and probably one of the best games to hit the console this year!! the graphics are so good that u must see it to believe it's on wii !


----------



## KTroopA (Sep 24, 2009)

wow they did a great job on this. yes its on rails but the story and way it plays is pretty good. 1st person camera feels quite invloving. superb graphics and lighting. by far the best on wii so far. A+

only critiscism is the camera shake is  too much for my liking on default. i turned it down one notch and much better. overall i think this is gona be a big seller. the production values are very high


----------



## scrappy (Sep 24, 2009)

Is anyone else having problems with audio?
Regardless what level setting under audio options, there is absolutely no sound during gameplay.
Started with Neogamma R7 and WiiFlow, tried different languages, only silence...

Graphics look interesting though...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2009)

scrappy said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having problems with audio?
> Regardless what level setting under audio options, there is absolutely no sound during gameplay.
> Started with Neogamma R7 and WiiFlow, tried different languages, only silence...
> 
> Graphics look interesting though...


Disc or HDD?


----------



## scrappy (Sep 24, 2009)

HDD, tried the wiierd release...

Audio works in intro, complete silence in gameplay.
Already deleted gamesaves and profiles and started all over , no change.

Tried cios 223, uloader, different archive of the wiierd release, no ingame-audio.
Guess i´ll let it pass then.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2009)

scrappy said:
			
		

> HDD, tried the wiierd release...


I play it via Uloader and I have no problems at all.  I occasionally had sound issues with Rev14 but on Rev13b I get none on the same games.


----------



## KTroopA (Sep 24, 2009)

scrappy said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having problems with audio?
> Regardless what level setting under audio options, there is absolutely no sound during gameplay.
> Started with Neogamma R7 and WiiFlow, tried different languages, only silence...
> 
> Graphics look interesting though...



nope running fine for me. Coverfloader (latest version), Rev14 off HDD.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 24, 2009)

*is still waiting for USA release so I can experience the goodness*


----------



## 1ronlung (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope this is as good as it looks


----------



## KTroopA (Sep 24, 2009)

It has the best wii graphics ive seen so far for on rails shooter. Simply fantastic


----------



## Wello (Sep 25, 2009)

I've run into a bit of a problem.

On Chapter 7 (Normal Difficulty) the game gets stuck after the girl leaves the room and fights some more enemies (she looks at a ripper upgrade) I can grab it or not it will just sit there and let me move my cursor and shoot guns as much as I want. But the game does not move. I am not sure if the game just gets stuck or if I may need to do something.
Any help will be appreciated

EDIT: Nevermind I got it to work, Unsure if it's just the difficulty that caused the problem or if I had to let a certain enemy grab me


----------



## Neversoft (Sep 25, 2009)

^I had a similar situation when I collected a new weapon, I was selecting a slot to drop it into when the game came to a section that required the plasma cutter and just *sat* there... Ended up having to restart the level. I could be wrong but I think it's close to the end of chapter 3 or 4 - it's immediately after the first time in the game that you get to select which route you take. I went down the ladder, grabbed a weapon then >splat<

Still a very very impressive game for the little ol' Wii though


----------



## scrappy (Sep 25, 2009)

Found the reason for the no audio problem, Language has to be set to console default.
Now the sound works, but i cannot change to english menue and subtitles - sigh- .


----------



## Cyan (Sep 26, 2009)

It's the first on-Rail FPS I'm playing since Time crisis 1, and I might say WOAHH !
It so much more living, and feeling like a real first person vision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, with no static screen at all.

I did the 2 first stages, and re-did the first one to pick forgotten items after I understood how to play better. It's nice how upgrades are working, just replay previous stages to unlock them.
Great game so far.

I really like the comics bonus too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Edit :
No sound issue for me, cIOS14, GX, 002 manually patched, console default (french).

Edit 2 : 2nd Player coop not working either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tested in story and shooting mode.


----------



## pinesal (Sep 26, 2009)

How do you get 2 players to work?  I only see one pointer on the screen?  Do you get the second player later?


----------



## Skullrider (Sep 28, 2009)

2 players coop isn't working for me neither. Anyone has a solution to this?


----------



## Cepe (Sep 29, 2009)

My game freezes while opening a door after going down with the elevator from the ships bridge in episode 9. The loading bar on the door wont finish. I can move the cursor around though and shoot. Overall, the game has frozen on me on other episodes too. Also, after leaving the vent in episode 9 the rooms have  turned pitch black once and the only thing I could see was the laser beams. Is it a bad dump or should I try to burn it again on another speed?


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 2, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Too bad its a shitty on rails shooter...
> If it was an FPS it would be better.


Personally, I hate FPS games on the Wii.
Navigating by moving the pointer in the corner of the screens just annoys the hell out of me.

This game looks awesome, can't wait to play it...HotD Overkill was a real disappointment for me, it just felt so clunky, and it was so damn uninspired...Just look at all the cool enemies and events in this game, and it's sure one of the best looking Wii games so far. Seems to me like they did a good job on this one.


----------



## godsakes (Oct 10, 2009)

i'm very surprised by how good it is - it's by far the best on railers shooter i've played, graphics are great and more importantly the story and characters really pulls you in.


----------

